# Adrenaline



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Does the adrenaline rush have anything to do with your liking to be involved with operating equipment?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I think so Nick. Its not quit the same as piloting a plane and doing a nose dive but it is exciting.:w00t:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

my son in law flies f-15's. he LOVES running excavator when they're home to visit. he thinks it's quite a rush! i think the stress/adrenaline threads should be put together. i get stressed and my adrenaline flows when the job isn't going quite right. with my size of crew, i need everybody there, and if one of em doesn't show up, the stress really kicks in. i don't know how it is where you guys are at, but the cable co's, phone co's, gas, electric co's are gobbling up all our easements. for example,we go in and attempt to put in a 48" rcp storm sewer, you hand expose a 600 pr phone cable, 2 fibers, and a high pressure 4" nat. gas line, 3 phase electric line, and every bucket that goes in the ground, you have to have somebody there holding them apart so you can take another bucket out, or place the pipe.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

^ digging around utility lines gives me a little bit of a rush too. Also, digging deep trenches with water pouring in and the banks caving it does too.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Of the 4 or 5 guys that I count as 'the best' hoe operators I've known, only one was easy going and mild mannered. The rest were high strung, 100MPH types with over active adrenal glands. Coincidence?


----------

